# over dried buds



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am writing for a relative of mine who grew this summer outdoors and had to loose some of his crop to the hurricane and threw much of it out due to budrot. Well he called me last night and he and his wife bought a case of mason jars ( 16) and filled them all up with even 3 plants remianing out in his backyard. He went too long with the drying and now his weed is over dry. Is there ANYTHING he can do to put mositure back in his buds?  Thanks  Hero


----------



## getnasty (Oct 11, 2011)

You can also use orange/lemon/lime peels to add some moisture to the buds inside the jars.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys.. I jst called him and told him, Appreciate it. Hero


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 11, 2011)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> while that may work it can bring on other problems like more mold, bad smells and such.
> 
> if possible i feel the best way is to put a wet bud in the jar with the over dried stuff.



That is what I do--either a wet bud or leaf material--it doesn't take much to rehydrate bud.


----------



## Locked (Oct 11, 2011)

Ditto.....I also use a wet bud.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow thats ingenious.. That never even crossed my mind.. Thanks all. Hero


----------



## Growdude (Oct 11, 2011)

Be sure to remove the wet bud after its moistend up the buds to prevent rot.


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 11, 2011)

Yep I called him and told him.. After tending to his plants all summer.. going thru that hurricane.. fighting bud mold and throwing out anything that was even questionable.. Then he forgets them in the closet for too long.. lol O well I guess it is all a learning experience.. But 16 quart jars????  crazy.. I would be codleing them like a baby.. Thanks Growdude.. Hero


----------

